# Administration and E/M Visit



## JCampbell (Sep 16, 2010)

If a patient comes in for their 3 month follow up and at the time of the visit decides to receive their flu shot can we bill for the nurse admin. the drug along with the physicians service?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, you can bill the E/M visit along with 90471 or G0008 if Medicare and the appropriate flu vaccine code.  

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## JCampbell (Sep 16, 2010)

Would the e/m require an modifier? I know with Medicare one is not needed.
Thanks


----------



## armedical (Sep 16, 2010)

*E/M Modifier*

Yes, it has been our experience with Florida Medicare that modifer 25 is required on the E/M code to unbundle the administration code. 

Sheila Erwin, CPC armedical@comcast.net


----------



## Teresa Collins (Sep 17, 2010)

JCampbell said:


> Would the e/m require an modifier? I know with Medicare one is not needed.
> Thanks



I have found that the E/M does not require a modifier when billing the immunization administration code in addition to the E/M.  However, when billing the E/M and CPT 96372 when other injections are given, then the modifier 25 is required on the E/M.

I hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## ithomas14 (Sep 17, 2010)

It is best to check with the payer for their rules on modifier 25 use.


----------

